

New Social Sites Cater to People of a Certain Age - darragjm
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/12/technology/12social.html

======
skell
I've always been curious to see if social networks geared toward the older
crowd will ever catch on. My concern with this is that while there may be as
many internet users in the 55 year old range as the 18-34 crowd, will they be
willing to invest a similar amount of time on these networks?

Something tells me that these people won't rely on these services as much as
the younger crowd, but I could be wrong...

~~~
skell
More to add to this topic from yesterday:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/13/apparently-old-
people-a...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/13/apparently-old-people-arent-
dying-to-use-eons/)

I'm not surprised really. It's a hard audience to win over.

